# How long have you been in business? What else do you do?



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

How long have you been in the snow plowing business? 

Do you do lawn care on the side or what else do you do?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been clearing snow for I believe 6 or 7 years now (no plow). In the other months I am a deck contractor and own a business for that.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Been in snow for 20 years +/-. Have also been a union carpenter for 20 years or so, but have had a overhead door business now for the last seven or eight years.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Own ice cream shops and a concession company in which we work outdoor festivals such as county fairs and music concerts. Been plowing for 9 years now and i still love it .


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Plowing 8 years, 7 myself, last 5 completely on my own. During summer I make hay and sweep.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

This is my 10th year doing residential snow, finished my 6th year landscaping, mostly maintenance, solo.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

This will be my 5th year doing snow removal. In the summer I do landscape maintenance. I am also fire fighter in my town.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lol, most of my equipment has been in service longer than you guys have been plowing.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

19 years plowing. Landscape contractor is my other hobby


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2087404 said:


> Lol, most of my equipment has been in service longer than you guys have been plowing.


or alive.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;2087404 said:


> Lol, most of my equipment has been in service longer than you guys have been plowing.


I'm pretty proud of myself for where I am at 25 years old. I made some STUPID mistakes my first 2 years in business (some with snow, most with my deck company) and am glad I could push through that and still am able to learn today.

Since I'm not sure if I've sad it much, you veterans on here really helped out my business in the beginning and still today. For that I want to thank you.

Now that the mushy stuff is out of the way, can we please get a little more snow so we can make some money. My savings is starting to tell me that I won't be getting my small skidsteer or mini skid next year for the decks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;2087526 said:


> or alive.


No kidding, ya old fart.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Been plowing since I was 13-14, father took me out of school every time there was a storm and I drove our f450 plowing Stewarts airport here in ny. Dropped out at 16 and went to work full time for him, plowing and sealcoating. Now 23 and gonna buy the line striping from him in the spring and start my own business


----------



## citywide (Nov 4, 2006)

This is my 3rd year plowing... also own a two-way radio shop / warning light installation... also a part time fire dispatcher and Auxiliary Police officer.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

6th year of plowing commercially, about 15 years plowing total. Owning and managing apartment buildings and strip centers are our main business.


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

Over 30 years licensed general contracting (residential, commercial & industrial) - as the main operation. Residential plowing since 2008, after started doing my own property.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Started in 1979. This would be my 36th year. Use the front of the truck for snow plowing. Use the back of the truck for junk removal.

I also work in catering for someone else part time. Started in 1971. This is my 45th year. Looking for 5 more years in catering so I can say that I did it for 50 years. Don't ask me how many times I have been fired.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Landscape service for 14 years plowing commercial for 4


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hoping to be in the business soon.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

1olddogtwo;2087681 said:


> Hoping to be in the business soon.


Lol, didn't realize how many newbies there were


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2087681 said:


> Hoping to be in the business soon.


Over 10,000 post and not in the business:

The world's biggest troll and / or you have a lot of time to waste:laughing:


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

My dad started the company in 1986, so this is our 30th year doing snow plowing and landscape/lawns. I personally am on my 3rd year of plowing. Company should be mine in a couple years but until then i just run all operations and a bunch of office work type stuff.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2087681 said:


> Hoping to be in the business soon.





thelettuceman;2087739 said:


> Over 10,000 post and not in the business:
> 
> The world's biggest troll and / or you have a lot of time to waste:laughing:


He's an Alderman and runs a no show plowing company.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Started my lawn maintenance service 20 years ago as a way to make a little extra money on the side. Auto mechanic was my full time job. Went full time lawn care in 2006 and added snow services as a way to generate winter income. In 2012, I purchased my new truck equipped with a hooklift in order to transition to a v-box and larger plow. At that time, I added roll off dumpster rentals to make more use of the expensive hooklift. Now, at age 45 and with a bad back, I've decided I'm too old to bounce around on mowers for 10-15 hrs a day, 5-6 days a week, so I am slowly getting out of the lawn maintenance side as I grow my dumpster rentals.


----------



## Badlandsexc (Dec 26, 2015)

I own and operate a excavation and trucking company full time for 13 years and been plowing for 20.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Started doing lawns and driveways as a side gig in the early 90's, got my first plow in 1996. Took the business full time in 2004. I was a baker before going full time, I still help out a day or 2 a week during the summer (it's early morning hours, mainly do it for the employee discount and free Christmas ham! LOL)

I also work at the local farmer's co-op during fall harvest (sugar beets), they treat us pretty decent ,and it fits in good while waiting for leaves to drop.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Family has been in snow removal since '78. I've been doing it with the business since I was 16. (2004)


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Started when I was 15. So 9 Years. Ive been plowing on my own officially for the past 3 years. Carpenter as well. here are a few of the recent projects Ive completed. This is my first year on my own in the construction world.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

JimMarshall;2088237 said:


> Family has been in snow removal since '78. I've been doing it with the business since I was 16. (2004)


In the summer months we do "landscaping and property maintenance"


----------



## r6mikeyo (Dec 27, 2010)

Concrete mostly in the summer, been plowing for 16 years, 4 on my own and still learning!


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

Just learned how to plow snow the other day, its really neato!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Woodenshoe;2088283 said:


> Just learned how to plow snow the other day, its really neato!


Liar........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Woodenshoe;2088283 said:


> Just learned how to plow snow the other day, its really neato!


Good to see you stuck with it for so long.
But, Why the flat learning curve?
:waving:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Woodenshoe;2088283 said:


> Just learned how to plow snow the other day, its really neato!


I still haven't figured it out, I just surround myself with people that do so I look competent. Thumbs Up

But some day I hope get my own plow and quit shoveling driveways for beer money.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2;2088326 said:


> I still haven't figured it out, I just surround myself with people that do so I look competent. Thumbs Up
> 
> But some day I hope get my own plow and quit shoveling driveways for beer money.


We use to like keeping a ID10T around
As they made the rest of us look good.:whistling:

x2
Yea I'm trying to catch up....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2088334 said:


> We use to like keeping a ID10T around
> As they made the rest of us look good.:whistling:
> 
> x2
> Yea I'm trying to catch up....


I know the feeling...
Somewhere there is a village missing it's idiot. I found him, he is on my payroll. His name is Gary, we all refer to him as Gary... with a silent "R"


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*Id10T*



Philbilly2;2088342 said:


> I know the feeling...
> Somewhere there is a village missing it's idiot. I found him, he is on my payroll. His name is Gary, we all refer to him as Gary... with a silent "R"


When my wife started at her job, it wasn't very long before she was toe to toe with the head of transportation. Who she quickly nicknamed "GENIOUS" after she set him straight.

He has been stuck with it ever since, even the President of the Co. calls him that most of the time now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2087681 said:


> Hoping to be in the business soon.


To clear up the confusion, I only plow when it snows, sometimes I just drive around, its hard work. I avg about 1000+ hrs a year, then again I only work 100-200 hrs when snowing. That includes the time of me driving around, the other hours are thinking about snow.

As I said, it's hard work, I need to take 7 to 8 months off a year just recuperate. A cutting edge will last me years,( if I don't replace the plow at end of season) I don't know how you guys go thru two or more a year. How much time do you need off?

Been playing with snow since I was 17, 46 now. About 29 years, or seasons since I take off so much time, it probably could in one season if it was condensed to fit the answer to the thread question. .......so anyways, I'm hoping for some snow so I can be in the business soon.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My wife mows the lawn.Been plowing since 1988. Only reason is the first truck I bought when I started my contracting business just happened to have a plow on it.Due to my charm,boyish good looks,high pricing and a devil may care attitude my plowing now makes up over 60% of my income and I feel trapped!


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

SnoFarmer;2088321 said:


> Good to see you stuck with it for so long.
> But, Why the flat learning curve?
> :waving:


It only took 26 yrs to be able to plow 3 driveways a night. I figure another 26 years and I will be as old as Marko is now and I'll be able to plow 6 driveways in a night (1 more than his record)!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

thesnowman269;2088256 said:


> Started when I was 15. So 9 Years. Ive been plowing on my own officially for the past 3 years. Carpenter as well. here are a few of the recent projects Ive completed. This is my first year on my own in the construction world.


You better finish that roof on the shed with all this snow were getting, it might leak! Jokes aside, you do good work. Wish I could get a decent carpenter to work for me! Seems like everyone just likes to stand a watch me do everything...


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm hoping to get into this business next year. Maybe.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2088490 said:


> You better finish that roof on the shed with all this snow were getting, it might leak! Jokes aside, you do good work. Wish I could get a decent carpenter to work for me! Seems like everyone just likes to stand a watch me do everything...


Thank you! I have the same Problem with help. They just want to show up late and look at their phone all day while complaining that they work to hard.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Maclawnco;2088528 said:


> I'm hoping to get into this business next year. Maybe.


Be careful what you wish for. It's a dog-eat-dog business and most of the time you're going to feel like you're wearing Milk-Bone underwear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So in all seriousness...........do you want to know how long I have been in the business or my company has been in business?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2088660 said:


> So in all seriousness...........do you want to know how long I have been in the business or my company has been in business?


Um.. no that's ok.Wouldn't want to destroy the myth.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leigh;2088674 said:


> Um.. no that's ok.Wouldn't want to destroy the myth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

leigh;2088674 said:


> Um.. no that's ok.Wouldn't want to destroy the myth.


Whew.............dodged that bullet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2088660 said:


> So in all seriousness...........do you want to know how long I have been in the business or my company has been in business?


Let me guess, its been around so long you used to use sheep for lawn care and fertilizer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape;2088683 said:


> Let me guess, its been around so long you used to use sheep for lawn care and fertilizer.


And horses to pull the plows!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2088683 said:


> Let me guess, its been around so long you used to use sheep for lawn care and fertilizer.


Just threw oot the velcro gloves during the pre-winter cleaning back in November.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Ihave owned this company for 13 years with my current partner. I did snow plowing before that with my brother. We also own a small landscaping route with another partner, as well as a landscape and mason supply yard...business for all seasons!!!!!!!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

ljbev;2095567 said:


> Ihave owned this company for 13 years with my current partner. I did snow plowing before that with my brother. We also own a small landscaping route with another partner, as well as a landscape and mason supply yard...business for all seasons!!!!!!!!ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


Sounds like a lot of partners....how do you like that?


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow (Dec 6, 2015)

Woodenshoe;2088283 said:


> Just learned how to plow snow the other day, its really neato!


Same here! No really I just started this year lmao! Father in law has been plowing for 35 years and I been a ride along with him the last 21 years.... Now plowing his small lots so he can focus on grand kids.


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

Been plowing for about ten years now last 4 on my own. In the summer we do landscape and mowing with some light construction. Will be my 5th year doing that.


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

Started plowing in 1989. Primary business septic tank pumping, porta-pottie rentals.
Guess you could say I take crap year-round.


----------



## Teflondon (Jan 29, 2015)

Iv'e been plowing 20+ years now. I started with a 7.5 fisher on my 2500 because I hated snow blowing my driveway. Now I have an 8.6 xv2 on an f350 with around 20 or so residential driveways. I own a roofing and siding co. That I run through the year and also own a seamless gutter machine where I install gutters. My two sons work for me now with some off and on full time employees.


----------



## TPCLandscaping (Jan 19, 2012)

i've been a landscaper for 10 years, i went full time 5 years ago and picked up plowing. Im now about 90% commercial plowing and hoping to expand more. Two trucks, one skid steer and one subcompact tractor and we do 8 commercial lots. i have about 8 small driveways i do for customers i've had, but have pretty much turned down all residential jobs this year. hope to get rid of all driveways next year.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I clean septic tanks, daughter does the porta potties. I plow for the local highway dept. in winter. plowking


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Been plowing since '94 and went on my own in 96. Took over the snow plowing contracts from a small landscaping company that went belly up in late 98-99, was at one point subbing 8-10 guys to get the jobs done, two or three years ago I went back to just being a one man show. All along ive been wrenching full time. Was at a local dealer until 02, now I wrench in the public transit field.


----------

